# your invoice template? invoice software?



## Phtoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Had my first paid photo job and need to invoice. but wondering do most of you guys use a word template, or a specific program for outputting invoices??

any invoicing advice would be great


----------



## CCericola (Jan 27, 2012)

I use Quicken


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 5, 2012)

I just use a simple word template for invoices & quotes etc.  But I use Quickbooks for keeping track of the invoices and expenses etc.

I've been meaning to search for an iPhone app for simple accounting functions...anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Carny (Jun 3, 2012)

You can use Quickbooks for invoices too.  I would definitely get QB if you plan on this being a significant business.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 3, 2012)

Adobe Indesign


----------



## AdamJames (May 4, 2014)

I use Street Invoice. I am very satisfied with it, it allows me to invoice from anywhere I am  (as long as I have wifi or data) and is quite easy to use.

Advice for invoicing: Do it right away or you may lose or forget (trust me I learned the hard way!)

Have a great day!

Adam


----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2014)

I just started using Spectra Studio; the single-user version is free, and it has excellent client-tracking, accounting and invoicing capabilities.


----------



## KmH (May 4, 2014)

It's a 2 year old thread and has now had the spam cleared out.


----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2014)

KmH said:


> It's a 2 year old thread and has now had the spam cleared out.


:banghead:  I hate it when that happens.


----------



## pixmedic (May 4, 2014)

bump!


----------



## MCV_NJ (Jun 5, 2014)

I use an app called Invoices2Go.  It was recommended to me and I love it.  Not as strong as Quicken obviously.

On a side note I also use an app called "When I work" for schedule my staff and my assignments, 5 stars for this app!


----------

